# Laptop RAM upgrade query



## fz8975 (Oct 6, 2015)

I have an Sony VAIO VPCEH28FN 
one slot has 4gb module and one slot is free so I want to add another 8 gb 

On sony's product page here its mentioned that 

Pre-installed/Max*4 GB (4 GB (SO-DIMM) x 1) DDR3 SDRAM*2 (upgradeable up to 8 GB*3)*SO-DIMM slotsDDR3 SO-DIMM slots (Unused Memory slot 1)Memory Speed	1333 MT/s


What does it mean ? 
1. Will it support 4+8=12 gb ?
2. what is 8GB*3 ?
3. Can someone suggest some good candidates ?

- - - Updated - - -

Any ideas ?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 6, 2015)

Install CPU-Z and post screenshot of memory tab.

Offtopic: Are you back from Infosys?


----------



## fz8975 (Oct 7, 2015)

screenshots
*i.imgur.com/vw42cJ5.jpg
*i.imgur.com/yPteVbU.jpg

----
yes


----------



## seamon (Oct 7, 2015)

fz8975 said:


> screenshots
> *i.imgur.com/vw42cJ5.jpg
> *i.imgur.com/yPteVbU.jpg
> 
> ...



This will work.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 7, 2015)

fz8975 said:


> screenshots
> *i.imgur.com/vw42cJ5.jpg
> *i.imgur.com/yPteVbU.jpg
> 
> ...


Just ensure that whatever DDR3 RAM modules of your laptop's desired capacity you purchase from any manufacturer of your choice & budget,the voltage values* MUST be 1.50V*


----------



## fz8975 (Oct 7, 2015)

thx guys
Can anyone suggest a ram under 2.5k


----------



## fz8975 (Oct 28, 2015)

How about this ?

TRANSCEND 8GB 1600MHZ LAPTOP RAM *www.amazon.in/dp/B008JIVN3I/ref=cm_sw_r_awd_T9fmwb340XJKV

Its model year is 2012
What about performance of this ram compared tp corsair value select ???


----------



## seamon (Oct 28, 2015)

fz8975 said:


> How about this ?
> 
> TRANSCEND 8GB 1600MHZ LAPTOP RAM *www.amazon.in/dp/B008JIVN3I/ref=cm_sw_r_awd_T9fmwb340XJKV
> 
> ...



Almost negligible difference. If you really want performance, consider 1866 Mhz or 2133Mhz DDR3 RAM.

- - - Updated - - -

I got 16 GB 2133Mhz DDR3 for around 6k.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 28, 2015)

seamon said:


> Almost negligible difference. If you really want performance, consider 1866 Mhz or 2133Mhz DDR3 RAM.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> I got 16 GB 2133Mhz DDR3 for around 6k.



No point in getting those. Mobo will downclock them


----------



## seamon (Oct 28, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> No point in getting those. Mobo will downclock them



Not Haswell. Most Haswell core i7s support 2133Mhz natively. 
Me running 2133Mhz

*i67.tinypic.com/2j2vjpd.png


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 28, 2015)

seamon said:


> Not Haswell. Most Haswell core i7s support 2133Mhz natively.
> Me running 2133Mhz
> 
> *i67.tinypic.com/2j2vjpd.png


I'm pretty sure OP's laptop isn't based on haswell.


----------



## seamon (Oct 28, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I'm pretty sure OP's laptop isn't based on haswell.



Oh well.

- - - Updated - - -



seamon said:


> Oh well.



2133mhz costs almost as much as 1600mhz ram lol


----------

